# Looking to get a cheap lawnmower that I won't regret :)



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

How much are you willing to spend? Are you looking for gas or electric?
My buddy is happy with his Honda, they are pricey though.
My LawnBoy is only a couple years old but still starts on the first pull.


----------



## fierysun (Aug 2, 2007)

I've used an electric mower in the past, and was always frustrated by the cord when I used it. I have an old Craftsman gas mower that someone gave me right now. Love it. Just cleaned it up and put a new blade (< $15) on it. Personally I couldn't spend more that $150 on a new mower.

You probably won't have the same issues I did when trying to use a mulcher. It's too dry in Vegas and the grass clippings just dried on the top instead of decomposing.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Looking to spend as little as is possible to without regretting it later. I guess what I mean is I just need something to do what I described before, with zero extras. I just don't want to go there and buy the cheapest model, then find out something like the blades on it are crap and will need to be sharpened every other mowing or something. 

They have a bagless, push mower (no wheel assistance) at home depot for ~$100, which I was gonna get, but figured I'd ask around first. This is the one I was looking at:
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...=10000003+90401&marketID=401&locStoreNum=8125

It says 140$ there but I'm pretty sure it was $100 in store (probably just on sale or something).


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I had a 6 HP Toros recycle side gas mower... it is an overkill for my little lawn (40 ft by 25 ft) ... but what the hat... got a deal from Ebay ... new local pickup for somthing like $130 dollars.... may be you can also think of where you buy it besides what you buy ... if you want to buy it real cheap...


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

ebay and craigslist can offer awesome deals, but can also give you crap products. I regularly use them (if anyone's seen my pic of the glass table legs I built in the 'project showcase' subforum here, that 4' X 8', 3/4" thick, ~300lbs glass table with double bevel/bullnose edge was found for free on craigslist), I get some electronics and stuff off ebay too.

But with a mower, I'd have no idea, and would like to keep it from a store so if it's broken, I can get it replaced.

Any comments on the specific one I posted in this thread?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

I bought this one last year. http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...03+90401+502830&marketID=401&locStoreNum=8125

I like the fact that I can bag, mulch or side discharge. Runs like a top with the Techumseh engine.

Like you, I wanted cheap and didn't mind not having self propelled. But I had a hard time finding a bagger WITHOUT a Briggs engine that wasn't self propelled. You should be able to find some good deals now that we're approaching the colder months.

Good luck. Let us know what you decided on.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll def post back with what I end up with!

That one looks awesome, but is roughly 3X what the one I posted costs. Although, the one I posted is side discharge only, and I still haven't found a solid answer as to whether or not I should be side discharging (for nutrients, water, mulch effect) or bagging (to prevent thatch). I've been getting told both everywhere I go and don't know how to tell who's right....


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

I'll tell you what I know and do.

I had a bagless mulching mower a few years ago. While it's good to have some thatch on the lawn it's not good to have alot. If you happen to miss a weekend mow, you'll wind up with clumps of trimmings that need to be raked up....unless you want dead spots. I also found that in order for the lawn to grow well in the spring, I had to rake the ground clean of all the thatch that was left the year before.

This is why I went to a bagger. I bag my clippings every time except for one time in the spring and once in the summer. Other than that, there's enough clippings that get left behind to decompose at an efficient rate and not cause extra thatch. I dump the clippings into contractors bags and put it out to the curb. Next year I may start a compost pile, so I'll use clippings there as well.

I have a nice thick green lawn that gets compliments all the time.

Side discharge will leave a lane of clippings that need to be raked up. A mulching mower does not discharge. It keeps the clippings under the deck to be chopped up into small pieces....like a food processor.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for that response, I actually didn't even realize that there was a difference between just straight discharging the clippings, and mulching them. I thought side discharging it was mulching it, so that's good to know.


I wonder if location makes a difference as to how much mulched clippings you'd want? For instance, you said it would build up too much if you let it mulch out every time - where's your general location? I'm in central FL, so I wonder if that would mean my lawn would find the mulching to accumulate quicker (which then I'd have to rake) or whether it'd disintegrate faster and be okay to mulch every mowing.

Another question on mowers, specifically about mowing tall grass - I already have some patches that are almost 6" tall, if I go and cut them down to 2-3" am I going to kill them? AHHHH lawns are tricky!! I'm learning though!


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

I saw one at lowes the other day that sounds like what you may be looking for it was a Bolines ( spelling could be off) but it had a briggs motor so thats a plus and they had blades and bags for it cheep.if I am not mistaken it was under 100 bucks and carried a years warrenty hope that helps


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll have to go there and check it out, maybe it's a new special or regional because there weren't any that cheap last time I was there (usually go to home depot because, so luckily for me, it's less than 5 minutes away. Lowes is ~20). I dislike my local lowes (I know the help at home depot is bad, but the local lowes.... wow. It's like they don't even try to put people in the sections of the store they'd be best in, just arbitrarily choose for the day lol), but I had a 10% coupon so I did go recently and saw their cheapest was more expensive than hd's, I think it was mid 100's.

Damn I need to get one asap, I've got some *tall* grass in some spots, so afraid I'm gonna kill it when I mow it (it's at the height where I won't be cutting the grass blade, but rather the stalk/chute piece  )


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't recall seeing any Gas lawn mower in any store for mid 100's... I recall any gas driven one is kind of at least 300 bucks.... that is why I have a search in Ebay long before I get my home for new mower with local pickup....


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Joey,

I'm in Jersey. If your lawn is 6" tall, you'll want to mow it at the highest setting first. Rule of thumb is to mow 1/3 of the height.

I always mow next to the highest setting, the hight will help choke out weeds.

If you keep your lawn at 2-3 inches, the weeds will get more sunlight and start taking over. I go around my yard before I mow and pick out a handfill of weeds. This lawn was 90% weeds and bare spots last year.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> Joey,
> 
> I'm in Jersey. If your lawn is 6" tall, you'll want to mow it at the highest setting first. Rule of thumb is to mow 1/3 of the height.
> 
> ...


Wow! Very nice!! 

I don't think I can mow it too tall though, because bermuda has a 2" height according to the package (not a 2" height, a 2" recommended height rather).

(btw, I noticed your sprinkler on the rock, and believe I'm using the same one - does that thing puddle like crazy in the first 3' circle? I keep mine on a chair inside a landscape bed so it doesn't pool up the lawn near where it's located!)


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Actually, that's a tree stump from a 45' spruce I took down in February.

The sprinkler works fine, you may need to adjust the small screw or the flapper.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> Actually, that's a tree stump from a 45' spruce I took down in February.
> 
> The sprinkler works fine, you may need to adjust the small screw or the flapper.


Hmmm, only the throw arm and the screw are adjustable on mine, I don't see anywhere to adjust the flapper. Either way, mine's making pools because the seals on it are garbage and it's dumping through connections (should probably tape it, but I swap back and forth between that and a regular hose handle so it'd be too tedious, easier to just deal with the pools by placing it in spots where the pools stay in landscape beds or the driveway lol).


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

I just got back from lowes (stoped in to check on that mower for you) it is a bolens 5hp 22inch cut push mower reg price 147.34 on sale at my store for 109.99 and I am in western Pa. I am not a big fan of Lowes either but for that price on a mower with a briggs motor you take atvantage of a good deal when you can


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't see any on their website with a reg price at 147, but I see one right below that price, and one right above it... I may just have to make a trip to lowes then! Wish I grabbed one when I had my coupon in hand lol!


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

I imagine it's one of these two you're referring to:

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=183617-270-11A-074E065&lpage=none


http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=183623-270-11A-414A065&lpage=none


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

now I believe things are real cheap in US compare to Canada....


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

the first one is the one I saw,the guy their said its a mulcher or could put a mulching blade on it or get a bag and like I said at the store I went to it was on sale guess it is gettint towards the end on the season so its time to get rid of them. Hope you get it at the sale price


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

http://www.lowesmoving.com/

10% Lowes coupon.:thumbsup:


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Are you stalking me? lol I have a lowes coupon that says it's valid til tomorrow. So this evening I'm thinking "damn, I should go buy that, but I really wanna do some last minute checking to be sure. Should I just go now and use the coupon?" I decided to trash the coupon and learn more about the mowers before buying, but you just let me have the best of both worlds, thanks!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

The second mower (Bolens) looks pretty good. And the bag comes with it. That's a definate plus.:thumbsup: 

 , I should have bought that one.:laughing:

I was in Lowe's this morning, they're starting to line up all the yard equipment at a discounted price. You might want to take a road trip to see what's available, too.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

If it's seasonal then HD should be discounting too, I'll probably check both  

Kinda makes me wanna wait longer to get it cheaper, but I'm pretty sure the grass is already tall enough that I'm gonna kill half of it when I mow, so every day hurts!


----------



## Yoo Shin (Oct 1, 2007)

Clutchcargo said:


> How much are you willing to spend? Are you looking for gas or electric?
> *My buddy is happy with his Honda, they are pricey though.*
> My LawnBoy is only a couple years old but still starts on the first pull.


But does it have VTEC?


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

haha I had my honda so customized that a blue light in my dash (that read 'vtec') lit when the solenoid activated!!! Damn my honda was tight! 
<< I'm not talking about any ghetto mod - there's extra squares in the dash display, whihc I had the sick brushed aluminum overlay for, I used blue clear plastic, printed 'vtec' on it with a cool font, placed in there, bulbed it and wired to the solenoid. Damn that car was hooked up! Of course it met the fate of most hondas that have too much engine work - it died!!!!!!!! But that thing looked, sounded, and drove great while it worked! Funniest part is that my v6 galant is faster than my honda which had virtually every modification you could imagine besides a turbo or a supercharger..>>


----------



## Yoo Shin (Oct 1, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> haha I had my honda so customized that a blue light in my dash (that read 'vtec') lit when the solenoid activated!!! Damn my honda was tight!
> << I'm not talking about any ghetto mod - there's extra squares in the dash display, whihc I had the sick brushed aluminum overlay for, I used blue clear plastic, printed 'vtec' on it with a cool font, placed in there, bulbed it and wired to the solenoid. Damn that car was hooked up! Of course it met the fate of most hondas that have too much engine work - it died!!!!!!!! But that thing looked, sounded, and drove great while it worked! Funniest part is that my v6 galant is faster than my honda which had virtually every modification you could imagine besides a turbo or a supercharger..>>


Seriously, the Honda mowers are very reliable. My father has had the same Honda mower for 12 years now and has done hardly any maintenence other then getting the blade sharpened and maybe change the oil twice.


----------

